# Kribensis - pelvicachromis puncher



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Kribensis, lots of them!!! I can trade them for plants, shrimps, bubble gum, or something else...(free)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

SO, yours bred for you huh? We loved to watch them. Had to finally get rid of them because we couldn't take all those babies! Good luck!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually I have 3 Breeding Pair!!! 2 of them have eggs, so they have all the other 15 in a corner


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm guessing these fish can't be in tropical tank~


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

they can! I have them in a tropical setup... the only problem is that you have to setup a small cave for them to hide, if you dont, they will make one!!!! (they will dig!!) Mine hadn't mess with any of my plants and are very easy to take care of. I have them in 2 diferents tanks one with soft water and ph6.4 and the other ph 8, and they are just fine. 
Not good with shrimp or snails.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We had a breeding pair twice. Once we had them in Bill's tank and once in mine. They dug themselves a nest and went right to work. We had so many. They didn't really disturb the plants. They decided where they wanted to dig on the first try. They raised batches of fry in a completely stocked community tank both times and raise most all the fry to a size where they all pretty much made it to adult hood. They are excellent parents and were fun to watch.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> We had a breeding pair twice. Once we had them in Bill's tank and once in mine. They dug themselves a nest and went right to work. We had so many. They didn't really disturb the plants. They decided where they wanted to dig on the first try. They raised batches of fry in a completely stocked community tank both times and raise most all the fry to a size where they all pretty much made it to adult hood. They are excellent parents and were fun to watch.


But woe is you if you ever want to get them out of the tank. I still have one that refuses to be caught. Tex Gal had the nerve to ask me if I wanted her to get me a female!:help::help::help:


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

are the aggressive? i have neon tetra and platy along with a male betta. Would that work?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

and what kind of cave?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

They can be aggressive. I got rid of mine when I got my pearl gouramis, as he wasn't going to share his space with them. I've kept them with amano shrimp though. The krib ignored them completely. Cherry shrimp probably won't fair so well. My krib also evicted any fish he didn't like from the bottom 5 inches of the tank, except for the gouramis. He went to the surface to get at them, he hated them so much. But platy will just get harassed; neons will probably be ignored until breeding occurs. Then who knows what they will attack.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have just like....5 shrimp that's all.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what type of shrimp, the only ones i think would be okay would be ghost shrimp if they where big ghost shrimp.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have red cherry shrimp...guess they won't work. I'll keep them in different tank then. I'm interested!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We haven't had any problems keeping breeding kribensis in community tanks. I agree that RCS would be expensive food for them.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll take rcs out


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Jason do you want all 20+? Or a couple or 2...3? How big is your tank?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a 55 gallon. Um...do they breed fast? how many would you recommend? i have a semi heavily planted aquarium.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

4 young guys and a couple will do fine. But if you want them all you can have them (I have 12 in one tank and another 8 in other). Pm me tothe set up a pick-up.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

pm ed


----------

